# Las Vegas Grocery Delivery - Elara



## Smokatoke (Mar 2, 2014)

My trip is coming up this month, going without a car for the first time since I scored a free flight using SW points. Want to order in some groceries but wanted to know if anyone has used any of the local services, and general cost? 

According to the Vons grocery store website they deliver to that zip code, anyone try them?


----------



## ricoba (Mar 2, 2014)

I have had my groceries delivered by Vons both at our home in CA and in Las Vegas.  But these are residences, so you may want to call them and check if they will deliver to the Strip.  

They drive semi-large refrigerated trucks for deliveries, so I don't know where the driver would park. I'd give Vons a call to check.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 2, 2014)

You also might call Elara and see if they run a shuttle, or if they allow grocery deliveries (and specifically to where).

If not, you could either shop at the Walgreen's or CVS for minor stuff, or go by bus to the grocery store on Flamingo.  If you want to do that and nobody comes up with the name and exact location I will try to find it for you (it is way out of my area, but with Google I think I could figure it out).

Fern


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 2, 2014)

There is a Whole Foods at Town Square a couple miles S. on LV Blvd. I doubt they deliver, but for semi- prepared foods they fit right into resort life.

Jim


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 2, 2014)

I've never used these services but a quick googling found:

http://www.lvgroceriesdeliveredfresh.com/

http://www.quickneasylv.com/


----------



## ricoba (Mar 2, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> You also might call Elara and see if they run a shuttle, or if they allow grocery deliveries (and specifically to where).
> 
> If not, you could either shop at the Walgreen's or CVS for minor stuff, or go by bus to the grocery store on Flamingo.  If you want to do that and nobody comes up with the name and exact location I will try to find it for you (it is way out of my area, but with Google I think I could figure it out).
> 
> Fern



Are you thinking of the Albertson's @ Flamingo/Maryland Pkwy? Or are you thinking on the west side?


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 2, 2014)

Smokatoke said:


> My trip is coming up this month, going without a car for the first time since I scored a free flight using SW points. Want to order in some groceries but wanted to know if anyone has used any of the local services, and general cost?
> 
> According to the Vons grocery store website they deliver to that zip code, anyone try them?


 

Re you on Northern California Vons is a SoCal/Nevada owned by Safeway

Actually Vons bought the Safeway stores in SO-Cal rebranded them, then Safeway bought the Vons chain and kept the name. I believe the Vegas stores were Smith's Food Kings that Von's bought and rebranded So Cal and Nevada/

I am sure elara has a truck parking delivery zone, the box vans are no bigger than the Bell and other airport shuttles


----------



## ricoba (Mar 2, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> Re you on Northern California Vons is a SoCal/Nevada owned by Safeway
> 
> Actually Vons bought the Safeway stores in SO-Cal rebranded them, then Safeway bought the Vons chain and kept the name. I believe the Vegas stores were Smith's Food Kings that Von's bought and rebranded So Cal and Nevada/
> 
> I am sure elara has a truck parking delivery zone, the box vans are no bigger than the Bell and other airport shuttles



You are right about the size of the trucks and maybe there would be parking, hadn't thought about bus parking etc.  But I'd still check first.  

BTW, Smith's is Las Vegas Krogers ala Ralphs here in SoCal.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 3, 2014)

That's it.

Fern


ricoba said:


> Are you thinking of the Albertson's @ Flamingo/Maryland Pkwy? Or are you thinking on the west side?


----------

